# Kommentare zu News hier rein oder nicht?



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2011)

Hi,

bisher laufen ja Kommentare zu Handy-News & Co. hier direkt in die Forenstruktur. Bei anderen Themen machen wir das nicht.

Jetzt die Frage: Wollt ihr das weiter so haben? Oder sollten wir die Kommentare woanders laufen lassen und ihr könnt ihr ungestört diskutieren?


----------



## ashura hades (1. Juli 2012)

Macht doch einfach ein Unterforum auf, weil hier rein stört schon ein wenig. Hab die Umfrage leider verpasst


----------

